

Wings of Desire: Tesla's “Beautiful Bird” - wallflower
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/55/pettman.php

======
tunap
I recently lost a hawk I feel deep affection for. I was witness to her
earliest trial five years back(nest blowing out of tree during fledging,
trapped for several days under interlocked palm leaves). Her BFF happened to
be my neighbor's peacock who also enjoyed my company and I can say without a
doubt 'Marc Antony'(RIP) helped bring me into the fold of the resident hawk
family(Harris's hawks, the only raptors I am aware of that exhibit social
behavior). When I returned from an 8 month leave in 2013, immediately upon
hearing my whistle she has known since she was in the egg, she flew down to
roost on a power line above my head and sat with me in silence for an extended
period. I've been gifted by frequent, non-aggressive fly overs and twice
she/they dropped 'gifts' of a half eaten rat and a hare quarter at my feet.
When I work in the yard or on my autos, they choose to idle the hot parts of
the day in lower perches in my yard rather than in their preferred higher,
more shaded spots. I witnessed her multiple failed attempts to rear her own
broods last two years until the first successful fledge this last spring, a
male & a HUGE female. Sadly, three of the seven have died from predation
recently(including her) and the remaining family have moved on. I feel as if
I've lost my best friends.

For any raptor lovers interested, sorry I am not a photog and usually don't
think of the camera when in close company:

[https://imgur.com/a/2EbIL#zVUqBYn](https://imgur.com/a/2EbIL#zVUqBYn)

------
mrmondo
Not related to the topic but this reminded how much I loved the film named
wings of desire.

~~~
a3n
My second favorite movie. I think I'll watch it today.

~~~
mrmondo
Whats your first?

~~~
a3n
The Third Man.

And there's an interesting permutation of one-two-three in this little
subthread.

~~~
mrmondo
Interesting, why thank you - I shall acquire and hopefully enjoy it!

------
desdiv
I clicked this with the expectation that Elon Musk's Tesla is entering the
aircraft industry.

~~~
agumonkey
I scanned the page twice for prototype sketches before I finally clicked.

------
magoon
Way of the future. Way of the future.

